# Tracking Dog list for 2021-2022



## wildlands

If you were on here last year and got dropped due to not being in GON let me know and I will get you added back on.

Mistakes hunters make before calling in a tracking dog.
These are things that I have run into over the last few years. This is not an all inclusive list of mistakes as I am sure I will continue to see new things the more I track.

The most common mistake is that hunters walk down the middle of the blood trail. Then when they get to were the blood runs out they start walking all over the place. This transfers blood from their boots to places the deer did not go. When the dog gets there to track and gets to this point on the trail they have to spend a lot of time unraveling this false blood trail that is now laid out. There is not a good solution other than to try to be careful and walk to the side of the trail were possibly.

Mistake number 2 is that the hunter does not visually or physically mark where the deer was standing when they shot. This point can be very important to a tracker in that a lot of information can be gained by looking at the color of hair at the hit site along with any bone that might be there.

Mistake 3 is that they do not know who their neighbors are or how to get in contact with them in case the deer travels across property lines. In many states it is illegal to cross property lines without permission even to track a wounded deer. A solution is to go ahead and make arrangements with your neighbors ahead of time just in case. This will help when late at night you come to a property line and you are trying to find out who owns the property. You will be very disappointed when the tracker and his dog call it quits, so get permission ahead of time.

Mistake 4 is not being prepared for tracking at night. A pen light works fine for walking into the woods but when you need to see the minutest sign you need a very good bright light. Bring several good lights just in case your batteries die or a bulb blows.

Mistake 5, not marking their progress along the track to the point of loss. Marking the trail helps the tracker to see that their dog is following the right blood trail to the point of loss. If the blood trail is very light the handler may not see any blood as they will be watching their dog’s reaction. By marking the last spot of blood the handler will know that at that point there might be a lot of false trails, see mistake #1Mistake 6 pushing the deer. If the deer travels out of site after the shot give it 30 to 45 minutes. As soon as you start tracking and see that the animal may travel a great distance or that it is a poor shot back out and give it at least 4 hrs if the temperature will allow and you are not worried about coyotes. If there are signs of a gut shot wait 6 to 8 hrs before begining to track again. Most mortally wounded deer will try to lie down within 200-300 yards. But if pushed out of the bed can travel great distance before expiring .

Misconceptions about Tracking"

It’s been raining, so a dog won’t be useful." Actually, a light rain helps to hold the scent. Some dogs are even able to track after heavy rains.

“I’ve waited too long.” It is always better to call as soon as possible, but, if you can not get a tracking dog for 12 hours or more, don’t worry. A lot of people think that a dog is only good if the track is under a few hours old. However, a well-trained dog will be able to follow a scent trail 20 to even 40 hours old, even if other deer or wildlife has traveled the same trail. The meat may not be any good, if the weather is hot or the coyotes might have gotten to it, but, if you want to recover your trophy, do not be afraid to call in a quality tracking dog.

Another misconception is that "a tracking dog will always find” the animal. A tracking dog greatly increases your chances of finding a wounded animal, but it is by no means a guarantee. Many deer survive what hunters think to be a kill shot. But, let’s not forget … dogs can have bad days too, just like people do.

The art of working a tracking dog has come a long way from just turning out the best tracking deer dog to the highly specialized tracking dogs of today. Do not be afraid to contact a person from the tracking dog list ahead of time to ask questions. It might save you some time when you are in need of a tracker the most. Happy hunting to all and good luck to all the trackers during the next season.


----------



## Nicodemus

*• BACON CO.*
_*Tracker:*_ Rodney Wilson: (C) 912.590.4850
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Bacon, Appling, Pierce, Brantley, Wayne, Jeff Davis, Ware, Atkinson.
*• BARROW CO.
Tracker:* Brian Farrell: 678.790.8367
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Barrow, Walton and Gwinnett.
_*Tracker:*_ Shawn Murdock: (C) 678.668.4687
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Barrow, Jackson, Walton, Hall and Banks.

*• BARTOW CO.*
_*Tracker: *_Steven Daily: 678.964.0869
_*Counties Will Track: *_Bartow, Cherokee and Cobb.

*• BIBB CO.
Tracker:* Jimmy Oller: 478.447.4617
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Bibb, Baldwin, Butts, Crawford, Jasper, Jones, Lamar, Monroe, Twiggs and Upson.

*• BLECKLEY CO.
Tracker:* Dwayne Collins: 478.230.0985
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Bleckley, Dodge, Pulaski, Twiggs and Laurens.

*• BULLOCH Co.
Tracker:* Rob Sharp: (C) 912.690.7145
_*Counties Will Track: *_Bulloch, Screven, Jenkins, Candler, Evans.

*• BROOKS Co.
Tracker: *Kenny Mullins: 850.838.6101
_*Counties Will Track: *_Brooks.

*• CARROLL Co.
Tracker: *Terry Waid: 678.877.9463
_*Counties Will Track: *_Carroll, Polk, Douglas.
_*Tracker: *_Tim Goode: 770.550.0792
_*Counties Will Track: *_Carroll and Heard.
_*Tracker: *_Denise Hyatt: 770.712.0772
_*Counties Will Track: *_Carroll, Heard, Haralson and east Alabama counties.

*• CHEROKEE CO
Tracker:* Chad and Michelle Maxell: 770.377.2932, 404.984.5120
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Cherokee, Bartow and Cobb.
_*Tracker:*_ Brian Graham: 404.450.1198
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Cherokee, Cobb and Bartow.

*• CLINCH CO.*
_*Tracker:*_ Jason Bell: 912.599.0013
_*Counties Will Track: *_Clinch, Atkinson, Berrien, Coffee, Cook, Echols, Lanier, Lowndes, Pierce and Ware.
_*Tracker:*_ Trent Hatton: 229.569.5978
_*Counties Will Track: *_Clinch, Atkinson, Ware and Pierce.

*• COBB CO.
Tracker:* John Allen Mixon: 404.326.7226
_*Counties Will Track: *_Cobb, Fulton and Cherokee.
_*Tracker:*_ Andrew Riess: 770.845.9353
_*Counties Will Track: *_Cobb, Paulding, Polk and Bartow.

*• COFFEE CO.*
_*Tracker:*_ Matt McCallum: 912.592.0599
_*Counties Will Track: *_Coffee, Ben Hill, Telfair, Irwin, Tift, Jeff Davis and Ware.
_*Tracker:*_ Cody Wise: 912.381.0305
_*Counties Will Track: *_Coffee, Atkinson, Bacon, Ware and Lanier.

*• COLUMBIA CO.
Tracker:* Todd King: 770.549.4593
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Columbia, Lincoln, Richmond and Burke.

*• Coweta Co.*
_*Tracker: *_Aydan McKenzie: 678.340.0770
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Coweta, Heard, Meriwether, Carroll, Fayette and south Fulton.

*• CRISP CO.
Tracker: *Taylor Farrow: 229.886.3212
_*Counties Will Track: *_Crisp.
_*Tracker:*_ Brant Drinnon: 229.406.4797
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Crisp, Wilcox, Dooly, Turner, Worth, Pulaski, Houston, Sumter, Lee, Tift, Ben Hill and Macon.

*• DEKALB CO.
Tracker:* Willie Johnson: 404.931.5311
_*Counties Will Track:*_ DeKalb.

*• EFFINGHAM Co.*
_*Tracker:*_ Weston Fort: 912.658.8466
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Effingham.

*• ELBERT CO.
Tracker:* Jeff Andrews: 706.988.0725
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Elbert.

*• EMANUEL CO.
Tracker:* Bill Ponce: 478.331.0113
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Emanuel.

*• FORSYTH CO.
Tracker:* Jerry Russell: 678.776.4502
_*Counties Will Track: *_Forsyth, Dawson, Lumpkin, north Fulton, west Hall, east Pickens and east Cherokee.

*• FRANKLIN CO.
Tracker: *Tommy Yarberry: 678.313.3737
_*Counties Will Track: *_Franklin and Stephens.

*• GREENE CO.
Tracker:* Norm Friedrich: 678.910.6676
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Greene, Putnam, Morgan, Hancock and Taliaferro.
_*Tracker:*_ Dustin Schremmer: 706.817.2005
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Greene, Baldwin, Washington, Morgan and Putnam.

*• GWINNETT CO.*
_*Tracker:*_ Travis Wilson: 678.343.1966
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Gwinnett, north Fulton, Hall, Forsyth, Jackson and Barrow.
_*Tracker:*_ Russell Butcher: 678.576.6223
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Gwinnett, Hall, Barrow, Walton, Rockdale, DeKalb, Fulton and Forsyth.

• *HABERSHAM CO.*
_Tracker: _Dylan Charles, 706.768.3334
_Counties Will Track:_ Habersham County.

• *HALL CO.*
_Tracker: _Jacob Schulze: 770.519.4998
_Counties Will Track:_ Hall, Lumpkin, White, Dawson and Habersham

*• HANCOCK CO.
Tracker:* Ben Reddick: 478.456.7791
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Hancock, Greene, Washington and Warren.

*• JEFF DAVIS CO.
Tracker:* Burtis Taylor: 912.253.3878, 912.379.2218
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Jeff Davis, Telfair, Appling, Bacon, Wheeler and Toombs.

*• JOHNSON CO.
Tracker:* Drew Anglin: 478.357.2217
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Johnson, Washington, Emanuel, Laurens and Wilkinson.

*• LAMAR CO.*
_*Tracker:*_ Kevin Bowlden: 404.427.3985
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Lamar, Spalding, Pike, Henry, Clayton, Butts and Upson..

*• LAURENS CO.
Tracker: *Mike Lopez: (C) 630.240.6394
_*Counties Will Track: *_Two hours from Laurens County.
_*Tracker:*_ Robby Rowe: 478.972.0432
_*Counties Will Track: *_Laurens, Wilkinson, Twiggs, Bleckley, Dodge, Pulaski, Telfair, Wheeler, Johnson and Treutlen.

*• LEE CO.
Tracker:* Chris Schneider: 270.485.2598
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Lee, Dougherty, Mitchell, Baker, Sumter and Terrell.

*• LUMPKIN CO.
Tracker:* Kristopher King: 706.429.3739
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Lumpkin, Hall, Dawson, Forsyth, White, Gilmer and most of Atlanta.

*• MACON CO.
Tracker:* Chad Yoder: 478.244.8937
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Macon, Houston, Peach, Dooly, Sumter, Taylor and Schley.
_*Tracker: *_Scott Lopez: 912.294.7369
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Macon, Peach, Houston, Twiggs, Bibb, Taylor, Jones, Dooly, Bleckley Laurens, Wilkinson, Crawford and Monroe.

*• MARION CO.
Tracker:* Judy Catrett: 229.314.9082 (Gun season only)
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Marion, Schley, Taylor, Chattahoochee, Sumter, Webster and Talbot.

*• MCDUFFIE CO.
Tracker:* Chuck Cumber: 706.690.1103
*Counties Will Track: *McDuffie and will track statewide.

*• MERIWETHER CO.
Tracker: *Brian Sheppard: 706.718.1690
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Meriwether, Harris, Troup and Talbot.

*• MITCHELL CO.*
_*Tracker:*_ Kyle Parks: 229-347-1350
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Mitchell, Dougherty, Lee and Worth.

*• MONROE CO.*
_*Tracker:*_ Timmy Oller: (478.733.9017
_*Counties Will Track: *_Monroe, Jones, Bibb, Baldwin, Butts, Crawford, Houston and Twiggs.

*• MUSCOGEE CO.
Tracker:* Lyle Avis: 785.307.2097
_*Counties Will Track: *_Within a 90-minute radius of Muscogee County.

*• NEWTON CO.
Tracker:* Bobby Reynolds: 770.354.4725
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Newton, Rockdale, Henry, Dekalb, Jackson, Walton, Morgan, Jasper, Putnam, Greene, Hancock, Taliaferro, Warren. Will go farther, but generally stays on east side of Atlanta along I-20.

*• OCONEE CO.*
_*Tracker:*_ Kyle Clay: 470.554.4389
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Oconee, Oglethorpe, Clarke, Barrow, Jackson, Madison, Morgan, Walton and Greene.

*• PAULDING CO.
Tracker: *Matt Wilkes: 404.569.4273
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Paulding, Carroll, Douglas, Cobb, South Fulton, Haralson and Polk.
_*Tracker:*_ Travis Gallo: 407.383.2153
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Paulding, Cobb, Bartow, Floyd and Polk.

*• PIKE CO.
Tracker:* Tony O’Connell: 470.774.8302
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Pike, Fayette, Meriwether and Spalding and Upson.
_*Tracker:*_ TJ Ison: 678.858.5516
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Pike.

*• PUTNAM CO.
Tracker:* Brad Gill, 706.816.8831 (Gun season only)
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Putnam, Morgan and Greene.

*• ROCKDALE CO.*
_*Tracker:*_ Jason Heyman: 470.496.6151
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Rockdale, Newton and Walton.

*• SPALDING CO.
Tracker:* Ken Parker: 770.468.5459
_*Counties Will Track: *_Spalding, Coweta, Fayette, Spalding, Pike, Lamar, S Fulton, Meriwether, Butts and Henry. Further depending on what is going on and time of day.

*• SCHLEY CO.
Tracker:* Johnathan McElroy: 229.942.4216
_*Counties Will Track: *_Schley, Macon, Marion, Sumter, Taylor, Webster, Stewart and Lee counties.

*• TELFAIR CO.
Tracker:* Brian Walker: 229.315.1948
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Telfair.
*Tracker:* Mike Boyd: 912.209.1048
*Counties Will Track:* Telfair.

*• THOMAS CO.
Tracker:* Randy Vick: (C) 229.224.1814, (H) 229.226.6149
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Thomas, Brooks, Grady, Decatur, Lowndes, Mitchell, Colquitt, Cook, Dougherty, Lee, Baker, Worth and Tift. Will also track the following Florida counties: Madison, Leon, Jefferson and Gadsden.

*• TIFT CO.
Tracker:* Jose Murillo: 229.392.2136
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Tift and Colquitt.

*• TREUTLEN CO.
Tracker:* Marty Edge: 478.299.2754
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Treutlen, Emanuel, Laurens, Johnson, Montgomery, Toombs, Candler and Wheeler.

*• TURNER CO.
Tracker:* Tyler Goforth: 229.392.6462
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Turner, Worth, Tift and Lee.

*• UNION CO.
Tracker:* Peyton Brewer 706.994.6844
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Union.

*• UPSON CO.
Tracker:* Steve Brown: 706.975.5447 (will not track after dark)
_*Counties Will Track: *_Upson, Talbot and Pike.

*• WALTON CO.
Tracker: *Nicholas Skinner: 678.618.5162
*Counties Will Track: *Walton, Morgan, Jasper, Newton, Rockdale, Gwinnett, Barrow, Oconee, Greene and Putnam.
_*Tracker: *_Brandon Hightower: 678.615.1584
_*Counties Will Track: *_Walton, Newton, Oconee, Jasper, Greene, Putnam, Morgan and Barrow.

*• WARE CO.
Tracker:* Craig James: 912.282.3838
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Ware.

*• WASHINGTON CO.
Tracker:* London Young: 478.357.9758
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Washington, Hancock, Jefferson, Johnson, Baldwin, Lauren, Putnam and Glascock.
_*Tracker:*_ Matthew Yates: 478.357.5221
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Washington, Wilkinson, Baldwin, Hancock, Glascock, Jefferson and Johnson.

*• WHITE CO.
Tracker:* Chris Rea: 706.969.9844
_*Counties Will Track:*_ White, Hall, Lumpkin, Dawson, Union, Forsyth, Cherokee and Habersham.

*• WHITFIELD CO.
Tracker:* Brandon J Townsend: 706.671.8879
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Any north Georgia county north of Atlanta.

*• WILKINSON CO.
Tracker:* Neal Smith: 478.456.5301
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Wilkinson, Washington, Johnson, Laurens, Baldwin and Twiggs.

*• WORTH CO.
Tracker:* Jackson Hoover, 229.206.4126
_*Counties Will Track:*_ Worth and Turner.


----------

